

The brain is not computable - hamoperator
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/511421/the-brain-is-not-computable/

======
sp332
I thought someone was going to make a point about Turing completeness or
undecidability.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undecidable_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Undecidable_problem)
Instead we get this incoherent mess: "You can’t predict whether the stock
market will go up or down because you can’t compute it.... You could have all
the computer chips ever in the world and you won’t create a consciousness." As
if predicting the future was relevant to creating consciousness, or if
modelling millions of specific brains involved in the stock market was
equivalent to creating a single consciousness.

